# Glidden 6011



## Builtmany (Dec 5, 2009)

So if I buy paint from the big orange store is there an image issue? My customers see it & it's price on a shelf when they shop for light bulbs on the weekend. At least with BM or SW they don't see my prices and the image of a superior contractors product remains. Now it convenient for some jobs when I'm there to pick up paint the especially if it's $5 less per gallon. What they see is $42.99 at SW and then $20.49 for the Glidden if and when they look. What they don't see is my contractors $$ and the real difference.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

I thought I was bad... I worried about my Mt Dew freezing in the car today. Have them go to the big box store and buy it. Tell them you just saved them a ton! They like that stuff. 

On a more serious note: just move the numbers around. You get paid more, they save on paint. win-win


----------



## painting247 (Mar 18, 2009)

shame on both of you!


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

I won't buy paint from any store that carries Behr as a product line. 

What about the people tinting your paint? Can they give you consistency from gallon to gallon like a paint store can? 

Customers always nag about price - what i'll generally tell them is the measly $20 per gallon (or a few hundred on a job) more they spend on a good paint will save them thousands - i.e. they won't have to repaint next year because the cheap paint they wanted is delaminating and falling off the walls.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Why? Glidden is a professional paint brand. Just because home Creepo sales behr don't skip out on other products.. they also sale Dawn dish soap there too.. you skip out on using Dawn cause it is sold in a store that sales Behr? I DO understand and appreciate your lack of respect for Behr though


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

nEighter said:


> Why? Glidden is a professional paint brand. Just because home Creepo sales behr don't skip out on other products.. they also sale Dawn dish soap there too.. you skip out on using Dawn cause it is sold in a store that sales Behr? I DO understand and appreciate your lack of respect for Behr though


 
Glidden USED to be OK, not so much any more.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Rcon said:


> I won't buy paint from any store that carries Behr as a product line.
> 
> What about the people tinting your paint? Can they give you consistency from gallon to gallon like a paint store can?
> 
> Customers always nag about price - what i'll generally tell them is the measly $20 per gallon (or a few hundred on a job) more they spend on a good paint will save them thousands - i.e. they won't have to repaint next year because the cheap paint they wanted is delaminating and falling off the walls.


Let me explain something coming from a guy whos been pushing a brush on a daily basis for 23+ years. Im not one of those bosses who show up and drop paint and go. Im the guy who buys it, spreads it and deals with any issues. I can tell you Ive had tinting issues with Pittsburgh Paints, Benjamin Moore, Sherwin Williams, Glidden, Behr... you name it and more often than you might think. 

Ive also experienced my share of incompetent employees from all of those "paint stores". And something else I'd like to share is dont think for example a paint store has the best product for the job, that couldn't be more further from the truth. When you reach the top of your game, you'll know exactly what im talking about. All of those paint companies have a great product or two to offer but not one of them have all the best product to offer.

Id love the opportunity to stick a Behr product up against your best.


----------



## Slingah (Sep 24, 2007)

You are going to see a BIG change in the Glidden branding next year....
Akzo Noble is out to build that brand back up and capitalize on its former good name...ICI stores will be Glidden Paint Stores soon.


----------



## boman47k (May 10, 2008)

I have to say, I have used Glidden twice lately and have been very satisfied with it. I first used Glidden Evermore from HD over paneling. I was very satisfied at the outcome. I decided to use it again in one of my own bdrms. Hd no longer carried Evermore which I was told was a store brand. I got Glidden Premium instead. One gallon and two coats on a 12 x 12 room, and again, I was very satisfied with it ( so far). Covered good, leveled out surprisingly well. Appled with 1/2" nap.
Acording the the lidden site, this is a new formulation, if my memory serves me right.
As far as longevity, I have no idea. The room I first used it in still looks like it did the day I applied it. If it holds up for 4 or 5 years, I'm satisfied.
The last time I used it, I used an eggshell choculate and had to wash a little trim paint off a time or two a day or two after application and a few touchups. So far, so good.
I think I will use it again.


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

jack pauhl said:


> Let me explain something coming from a guy whos been pushing a brush on a daily basis for 23+ years. Im not one of those bosses who show up and drop paint and go. Im the guy who buys it, spreads it and deals with any issues. I can tell you Ive had tinting issues with Pittsburgh Paints, Benjamin Moore, Sherwin Williams, Glidden, Behr... you name it and more often than you might think.
> 
> Ive also experienced my share of incompetent employees from all of those "paint stores". And something else I'd like to share is dont think for example a paint store has the best product for the job, that couldn't be more further from the truth. When you reach the top of your game, you'll know exactly what im talking about. All of those paint companies have a great product or two to offer but not one of them have all the best product to offer.
> 
> Id love the opportunity to stick a Behr product up against your best.


I have also had tinting issues at my paint stores, but I learned who the guys were who consistently did good tinting work for me and I make sure they're the one's doing my tinting. As for paint stores having a couple of good product lines, I agree, and that's why I deal with multiple stores for individual products. When it comes to lacquers, polys etc, I have other guys i'll go to for those. 

None of the distibutors I deal with carry Behr though. 

If you like that stuff, great - I wouldn't use it myself though.


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

nEighter said:


> Why? Glidden is a professional paint brand. Just because home Creepo sales behr don't skip out on other products.. they also sale Dawn dish soap there too.. you skip out on using Dawn cause it is sold in a store that sales Behr? I DO understand and appreciate your lack of respect for Behr though


I've never used Glidden. It's carried by Color your World here, and Color your World has been compared to Miller Paints. I've used Miller, and don't care for their paints. So Glidden is guilty by association


----------



## painterdude (Jun 18, 2008)

I don't think I 've ever had a problem with Gliddden, either in the paint store that carried it in the 70's and 80's or the despots who carry it now. Valspar on the other hand was my go to exterior oil during those same time periods. I've tried it at Lowes and it's inconsistant and has clumps and snots(techical term) more times than not. Sadly I've run into the same situaion at SW and Benny Moore as well. Too much product, not enough quality control. I agree that different co's have top stuff for different jobs. Lots of quaility paints out there and lots of junk too. As for the BEhr product...put me down for "it sucks"...no matter what type.


----------



## oldskool (Nov 17, 2009)

jack pauhl said:


> Id love the opportunity to stick a Behr product up against your best.


You want me to post a picture of Beher paint and primer all in one in a red color up against Dunn Edwards Permasheen in the same color and you can see which one hides better??
5 coats with the behr(after that the contractor gave up) vs ONE coat with the DE. Behr is not all that great.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

oldskool said:


> You want me to post a picture of Beher paint and primer all in one in a red color up against Dunn Edwards Permasheen in the same color and you can see which one hides better??
> 5 coats with the behr(after that the contractor gave up) vs ONE coat with the DE. Behr is not all that great.


 

Yes ,but you do not understand, JP is the painting GOD and can make anything from Home Depot look good with one coat and paint the whole room ( walls , ceiling AND trim) in an hour flat, no joke. :whistling2:


----------



## oldskool (Nov 17, 2009)

these matched after we finally got 5-6 coats of the behr on.

Standard 3 mil drawdown, leneta form 18b.

Yay, paint and primer all in one, what a crock.


----------



## tntpainting (Apr 3, 2008)

i hope thats true glidden used to be pretty good


----------



## BehrRepNY (Jan 27, 2010)

oldskool said:


> these matched after we finally got 5-6 coats of the behr on.
> 
> Standard 3 mil drawdown, leneta form 18b.
> 
> Yay, paint and primer all in one, what a crock.


Your Prop is a crock but good try!!!!! That is the oldest sales trick! you know if you act quick I think oxyclean needs a pitch man to sell snake oil lol. Not trying to be you up this is a really good covering paint.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

A Behr rep and a professional painting forum is hysterical. Go introduce yourself slappy.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Actually, one of my workers did a side job and his relative bought Behr Ultra Premium in Yellow. 3 coats. Granted, yellows can be trouble, but there was nothing stellar about coverage.

If a standardized draw down is not fair, what the heck is fair to compare hiding ability?


----------



## woodtradesman (Sep 22, 2008)

BehrRepNY said:


> Your Prop is a crock but good try!!!!! That is the oldest sales trick! you know if you act quick I think oxyclean needs a pitch man to sell snake oil lol. Not trying to be you up this is a really good covering paint.



You sure got a sharp tongue for some one who is supposed to be "*representing". *You will not make many friend with that kind of talk here.


----------



## tntpainting (Apr 3, 2008)

Glidden Is Still Good Paint Even The Watered Down (homedepot)version Kicks Behrs Ass No Problem


----------



## boman47k (May 10, 2008)

I think I commented on this thread on the Glidden I used.

Update:

Gliddon in bdrm where things may be moved from time to time chips off very easily. You do not want to lean a door against it.

The dining room where things are seldom moved and is textured paneling is doing very well.

Will I use it again for dw? Not sure.

I really did like the way it handled, but am can't say I am really pleased with the durabilty.


----------



## ltd (Nov 18, 2010)

. i think behr interior s/g is like painting with elmer's glue .it drags it sages drys up on heal of brush thinning doesn't help .this was about three years ago i dont no if its changed .i'm loyal to s/w use their super paint interior all the time i'm buying paint year round and when the snow is flying am still there buying paint .i do think s/w its a selling point .but the prices their charging me i wonder if their loyal to me .on the subject of paint reps if your nc. residential repaints what do you need a rep for always ? i don't need no stinking rep. you have to be old to know where that line came from ,ok i'm sure their are some that had a brush in their hands but for the most part there all collage boys sorry guys no disrespect.as far as the workers at blows a creepo i think these guys and girls are some of the best workers in the work force. but anyways their is a lot of good paint out their i have ben using valspar 2000 lately for basic paint needs utility rooms ,apts,in and out jobes ,closets, thats my 2 1/2 cents worth


----------



## boman47k (May 10, 2008)

The Glidden that I used for the dining room which seems to be holding up, was a different paint, at least in name. I think it was Evermore? The last paint was Ultra, Supreme, or saomething like that.

I had liked the Evermore so when I went back, that is what I was wanting to get. They no longer carried it. 

I think I was told one of them was made for Depot, not sure and not sure which one. I'm thinking it was the last one,Ultra, Supreme or whatever it was called.


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

DeanV said:


> Actually, one of my workers did a side job and his relative bought Behr Ultra Premium in Yellow. 3 coats. Granted, yellows can be trouble, but there was nothing stellar about coverage.
> 
> If a standardized draw down is not fair, what the heck is fair to compare hiding ability?


I just used Behr premium,eggshell yesterday that was supplied by the customer..It was light yellow over a medium grey...It took a lot of backrolling but it did cover in 2 coats...It rolls OK but it had to be thinned for the cut because it was as thick as glue..


----------



## Northwest_painter (Jan 27, 2012)

Builtmany said:


> So if I buy paint from the big orange store is there an image issue? My customers see it & it's price on a shelf when they shop for light bulbs on the weekend. At least with BM or SW they don't see my prices and the image of a superior contractors product remains. Now it convenient for some jobs when I'm there to pick up paint the especially if it's $5 less per gallon. What they see is $42.99 at SW and then $20.49 for the Glidden if and when they look. What they don't see is my contractors $$ and the real difference.


Well if your really worried just keep SW buckets make sure they are really clean then go bye the box store stuff and pour it in to them nobody the wiser! Just Kidding Gosh I sure hope people have a sense of humor still here!:jester:


----------



## cdaniels (Oct 20, 2012)

I used to use ICI and Glidden all the time.Some of the flat is hard to brush but I have done a lot of jobs with it and the guys at the local Glidden store (formerly ICI) are really good to deal with.Again, as I say all the time, If you buy top of the line paint most any brand has quality paint.


----------

